# Les petits défis



## Nexka (26 Janvier 2005)

Coucou les gens 

Qui sait toucher son nez avec sa langue??? 



Moi!!


----------



## poildep (26 Janvier 2005)

:love:


----------



## Spyro (26 Janvier 2005)

Trop sombre, vois rien 

Et tu sais faire comme Stitch ? 

Et pis je sais le faire aussi d'abord, mais tu sais mettre ta langue en U ? Hmmmm ?
Et toucher ton nez avec ton pied ? Hmmmm ?


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Janvier 2005)

Mon père y arrive, ça doit être à ça qu'on reconnaît les gens qui ont un nez crochu


----------



## Nexka (26 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Trop sombre, vois rien
> 
> Et tu sais faire comme Stitch ?
> 
> ...



Mais si on voit!!    

Tu dis ça parce que tu sais pas faire!!!    Jaloux!!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Coucou les gens
> 
> Qui sait toucher son nez avec sa langue???
> 
> ...



Quand je vois cela je me dis que tu as bien fait de nous dire que tu ne faisais pas la bise la première fois


----------



## WebOliver (26 Janvier 2005)

SM... tu penses à ce que je pense?   :love:


----------



## Spyro (26 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis ça parce que tu sais pas faire!!!    Jaloux!!!


Queuuuua ??? Mais si !!! Fastoche !!!


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

Encore un thread qui va dégénérer...


----------



## Nexka (26 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Queuuuua ??? Mais si !!! Fastoche !!!



Bah vas y!! Montre   





			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Mon père y arrive, ça doit être à ça qu'on reconnaît les gens qui ont un nez crochu




Euhhhh  :mouais: Tu sais ce qu'il te dis mon nez???


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Encore un thread qui va dégénérer...


 

ben moi je me touche autre chose avec le bout de la langue


----------



## Spyro (26 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euhhhh  :mouais: Tu sais ce qu'il te dis mon nez???


L'écoute pas, il est très joli ton nez :love: 

_
et non, j'ai pas de webcam au labo _


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> ben moi je me touche autre chose avec le bout de la langue


Qu'est-ce que je disais!


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que je disais!


 
C'était trop tentant sorry


----------



## Nexka (26 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Quand je vois cela je me dis que tu as bien fait de nous dire que tu ne faisais pas la bise la première fois



Vi il vaut mieux pas...  

Je ne sais faire que la bise de la vache :affraid: :love:  

(ceux qui connaisent comprendrons  )


----------



## Goulven (26 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Vi il vaut mieux pas...
> 
> Je ne sais faire que la bise de la vache :affraid: :love:
> 
> (ceux qui connaisent comprendrons  )


 Une petite explication en photos?


----------



## Nexka (26 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Une petite explication en photos?



J'ai pas de cobaye


----------



## supermoquette (26 Janvier 2005)

trique du matin, pipi sans les mains


----------



## macmarco (26 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas de cobaye



Miaou ?


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> trique du matin, pipi sans les mains


 
Oui ou "trique du matin, les chiottes sont repeints"


----------



## Nexka (26 Janvier 2005)

Bon ok!! La langue sur le nez ça vous inspire pas (pas dans le bon sens en tout cas)....   :hein:

Alors qui sait faire bouger ses oreilles???? :love: :love:   (vidéo à l'appuie!!  )

 

(moi pas  )


----------



## macmarco (26 Janvier 2005)

Vous serez gentils de passer la serpillière après, pensez aux autres, merci !


----------



## macmarco (26 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Alors qui sait faire bouger ses oreilles???? :love: :love:   (vidéo à l'appuie!!  )
> 
> 
> ...



Bah comme ça on n'aura pas de regrets !


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Coucou les gens
> 
> Qui sait toucher son nez avec sa langue???
> 
> ...



Donc tu préfèes lécher ta morve que manger des légumes... Ah elle est belle la jeunesse d'aujourd'hui


----------



## krystof (26 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon ok!! La langue sur le nez ça vous inspire pas (pas dans le bon sens en tout cas)....   :hein:
> 
> Alors qui sait faire bouger ses oreilles???? :love: :love:   (vidéo à l'appuie!!  )
> 
> ...



Si tu veux, on peut aussi faire un ni oui-ni non, un jacadi, ou une partie de cache-cache tant qu'on y est.


----------



## Nexka (26 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Donc tu préfèes lécher ta morve que manger des légumes... Ah elle est belle la jeunesse d'aujourd'hui



    


Euhh non pardon :rose:..... PFFFFFF


----------



## krystof (26 Janvier 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux, on peut aussi faire un ni oui-ni non, un jacadi, ou une partie de cache-cache tant qu'on y est.



Je commence :

Jacadi tombe le futal


----------



## Spyro (26 Janvier 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je commence :
> 
> Jacadi tombe le futal


NON

_Ah zut j'ai perdu :rateau:_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2005)

... Moi j'arrive pas à toucher des frais de déménagement (que mon employeur me doit depuis des mois) avec mes mains  ... Ouais ; bon ; je sors...  :rose:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (26 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Moi j'arrive pas à toucher des frais de déménagement (que mon employeur me doit depuis des mois) avec mes mains  ... Ouais ; bon ; je sors...  :rose:



Mais non ! c'est légal ! reste avec nous PatochMan !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Mais non ! c'est légal ! reste avec nous PatochMan !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

>



oui patoch seul l'amour pourrait nous séparer


----------



## Nexka (26 Janvier 2005)

Nan nan nan  :hein: Vous avez rien compris!!!   

Le défi c'est de toucher son nez avec sa langue, ou de bouger ses oreilles!!!   

Pas de faire coucou avec sa main!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> oui patoch seul l'amour pourrait nous séparer


(De quoi? Joy Division?  )
Arretez, les mecs... Ch'uis pas habitué à tant de bonté :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Nan nan nan  :hein: Vous avez rien compris!!!
> 
> Le défi c'est de toucher son nez avec sa langue, ou de bouger ses oreilles!!!
> 
> Pas de faire coucou avec sa main!!!



Moi je sais faire coucou avec autre chose... Mais bon ; si c'est hors de propos... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

ben moi je sais faire....


le grand ecart......malgré ma "jeunesse"      






non sm , je te dispense de commentaire


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben moi je sais faire....
> 
> 
> le grand ecart......malgré ma "jeunesse"
> ...



SM étant absent ; si je peux me permettre... Si, si... il m'a signé une procuration...   :love:


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Coucou les gens
> 
> Qui sait toucher son nez avec sa langue???
> 
> ...



j'y arrive pas


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon ok!! La langue sur le nez ça vous inspire pas (pas dans le bon sens en tout cas)....   :hein:
> 
> Alors qui sait faire bouger ses oreilles???? :love: :love:   (vidéo à l'appuie!!  )
> 
> ...



ça je peu faire  ou est mon isight !!!!


----------



## Amok (26 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

>



La dernière fois que j'ai vu un...une...enfin, un truc pareil, c'était au collège. Lors d'une sortie pédagogique en Normandie pour  étudier la moule qui se fixe sur le rocher en secretant un filament.

Dieu merci,la Nexka devait être très jeune à l'époque (c'était juste après la guerre). Car si nos profs avaient eu vent de son existence, jamais il n'y aurait eu de virée au bord de la mer. Juste un cours avec nexka qui, raide comme un piquet sur l'estrade, aurait fait la moule... :affraid:


----------



## Spyro (26 Janvier 2005)

ma Nexka bien aimée a dit:
			
		

> Le défi c'est de toucher son nez avec sa langue, ou de bouger ses oreilles!!!


Bon et bouger le nez tu peux le faire ?

Tu sais, comme ça


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon et bouger le nez tu peux le faire ?
> 
> Tu sais, comme ça



un peu courte la video mais....       :love:


----------



## Nexka (26 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon et bouger le nez tu peux le faire ?
> 
> Tu sais, comme ça



Non je sais pas faire mais :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon et bouger le nez tu peux le faire ?
> 
> Tu sais, comme ça


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2005)

Dns le genre défi à la con, vous savez pourquoi les chiens passent leur temps à se lécher la bite?


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (27 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Dns le genre défi à la con, vous savez pourquoi les chiens passent leur temps à se lécher la bite?



Question d'hygiène, je pense


----------



## Amok (27 Janvier 2005)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> Question d'hygiène, je pense



Non : c'est parce qu'ils ont la chance de pouvoir le faire, eux !


----------



## Spyro (27 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> GaldWängersohn !


----------



## Amok (27 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Posté par Spyro sans sa grosse baguette* magique !



* Même si le "r" a sauté, c'est très flatteur tout ca...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (27 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> Alles güt !



 

Alles Ist Schoen


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

Ja klar! Was bedeutet GaldWängersohn??


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2005)

wie geht's?


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non : c'est parce qu'ils ont la chance de pouvoir le faire, eux !



exactement...


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

Moi j'y arrive...


----------



## Spyro (27 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Schoen ? Pas Schön ? Enfin moi ce que j'en dis... Total confiance : Schoen.*


Ouaip c'est schön, enfin en allemand en tout cas, mais en même temps oe=ö ae=ä, etc. C'est à cause que les tremas en imprimerie c'était trop chiant  Enfin en tout cas c'est une écriture qui permet d'écrire en allemand en low ASCII.  

Par contre c'est gut, pas güt, ou alors c'est un mot que je connais pas _(il y en a beaucoup)_.

A part ça:


----------



## Nexka (27 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> La dernière fois que j'ai vu un...une...enfin, un truc pareil, c'était au collège. Lors d'une sortie pédagogique en Normandie pour  étudier la moule qui se fixe sur le rocher en secretant un filament.
> 
> Dieu merci,la Nexka devait être très jeune à l'époque (c'était juste après la guerre). Car si nos profs avaient eu vent de son existence, jamais il n'y aurait eu de virée au bord de la mer. Juste un cours avec nexka qui, raide comme un piquet sur l'estrade, aurait fait la moule... :affraid:




Oui mais peut être que mes prestations en tant que moule, sont plus chères qu'un voyage en Normandie pour toute une classe...


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je peux être chauffeur du car ?_
> :rose:



si pepita te lisait


----------



## Amok (27 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais peut être que mes prestations en tant que moule, sont plus chères qu'un voyage en Normandie pour toute une classe...



"Prestation en tant que moule"... Il vaut mieux lire cela que d'etre aveugle... 

J'en ai connu qui faisaient la morue, mais la moule, jamais...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "Prestation en tant que moule"... Il vaut mieux lire cela que d'etre aveugle...
> 
> J'en ai connu qui faisaient la morue, mais la moule, jamais...



Amok, ça fait deux fois que je me prépare à répondr et que je vois que tu as déjà dit ce que je pensais...
Arrête de me pomper mes idées par anticipation!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

ben , maintenaint il faudrait un aquarium

ce forum il se peuple de plus en plus des etres marins !!


----------



## Spyro (27 Janvier 2005)

Bon, ben, Nexka je crois que t'as plus qu'à changer d'avatar  :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben, Nexka je crois que t'as plus qu'à changer d'avatar  :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:




de fée noire en moule blanche ?  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Nexka (27 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben, Nexka je crois que t'as plus qu'à changer d'avatar  :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



Nan nan nan   Ce sont des prestations exeptionnelles!!!   

J'ai déjà dit que en temps normal je suis une mammifère, pas une crustacé


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2005)

Qui se dévoue pour faire la frite?


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "Prestation en tant que moule"... Il vaut mieux lire cela que d'etre aveugle...
> 
> J'en ai connu qui faisaient la morue, mais la moule, jamais...


 
On ne fait pas la morue Môssieu !!!

On l'est....


----------



## Spyro (27 Janvier 2005)

AH j'ai toujours rêvé d'être un agent secret.
Surtout pour les gadgets, j'adore les gadgets.
Par exemple le téléphone dans la chaussure !!
Ça c'est bien le téléphone dans la chaussure !
Bon évidemment, il vaut mieux être souple,
et c'est pas évident de s'en servir dans la rue.
Et justement, heur, en sortant de la douche,
j'entendis ma chaussure sonner...


----------



## poildep (27 Janvier 2005)

_le ridicule ne tue pas_, c'est le titre du dernier James Bond ?


----------



## Nexka (27 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> AH j'ai toujours rêvé d'être un agent secret.
> Surtout pour les gadgets, j'adore les gadgets.
> Par exemple le téléphone dans la chaussure !!
> Ça c'est bien le téléphone dans la chaussure !
> ...




   

C'est un faux pied dans la tong???   Ou t'es vraiment souple comme ça  :hein:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est un faux pied dans la tong???   Ou t'es vraiment souple comme ça  :hein:  :love:  :love:  :love:



 Test...

Je pensais pas être aussi souple, c'est bien aussi des fois d'être petit.  Bravo Spyro.


----------



## Nexka (27 Janvier 2005)

AIIIEEEEEEEE !!!!  :casse:  :casse: 


Je viens de tomber de ma chaise en essayant de faire pareil     Bobo :casse: 



 Bon ni vu ni connut, je retourne bosser moi...  :rose:


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> AIIIEEEEEEEE !!!!  :casse:  :casse:
> 
> 
> Je viens de tomber de ma chaise en essayant de faire pareil     Bobo :casse:
> ...



attention aux ragots


----------



## mado (27 Janvier 2005)

Drôle de façon de prendre son pied chez vous !


----------



## Spyro (27 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est un faux pied dans la tong???   Ou t'es vraiment souple comme ça  :hein:  :love:  :love:  :love:


Comme je le disais, *je peux toucher mon nez avec mon pied.*

Quand j'étais tout piti piti (très très jeune) je m'essuyais la bouche avec mes chaussettes  _(c'est surtout mes parents qui s'en souviennent)_. Vous allez me dire que tous les pitis pitis peuvent le faire, certes, mais moi je peux toujours le faire. _Mais comme maintenant c'est moi qui fais la lessive... _

Je pourrais même me ronger les ongles du pied _si j'étais vraiment complètement taré._

_Moi par contre j'ai rien contre faire la bise   _


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Moi par contre j'ai rien contre faire la bise   _


Tu veux me baiser les pieds? :affraid:


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Comme je le disais, *je peux toucher mon nez avec mon pied.*
> 
> Quand j'étais tout piti piti (très très jeune) je m'essuyais la bouche avec mes chaussettes  _(c'est surtout mes parents qui s'en souviennent)_. Vous allez me dire que tous les pitis pitis peuvent le faire, certes, mais moi je peux toujours le faire. _Mais comme maintenant c'est moi qui fais la lessive... _
> 
> ...



il y a pas si longtemps que ça, je pouvais mettre un pied derrières la tête


----------



## Spyro (27 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a pas si longtemps que ça, je pouvais mettre un pied derrières la tête


Des photos !! Des photos !!


----------



## Nexka (27 Janvier 2005)

Bon à force de persévérance  :hein: (assise par terre... On sait jamais   ) J'ai réussi....     

Mais je peux pas prendre de photos, j'ai les deux mains prises par mon pied    :mouais:   


Et puis faut que je révise!!    Arrétez de me donner des idées pour me détourner!!  :mouais:


----------



## Goulven (27 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon à force de persévérance  :hein: (assise par terre... On sait jamais   ) J'ai réussi....
> 
> Mais je peux pas prendre de photos, j'ai les deux mains prises par mon pied    :mouais:
> 
> ...


Tu sais que dans certains quartiers chauds, on te paierait pour que tu fasses ton numéro?


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Des photos !! Des photos !!



j'essaierais même pas de faire une photo en même temps


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais que dans certains quartiers chauds, on te paierait pour que tu fasses ton numéro?



j'en connais un qui va ce faire couper en deux


----------



## Spyro (27 Janvier 2005)

Beh j'ai pas fait de photo, j'ai filmé et j'ai extrait une image. 
Allez, à vos webcams


----------



## legritch (27 Janvier 2005)

Là maintenant, je me lèche le coude


----------



## Spyro (27 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et puis faut que je révise!!    Arrétez de me donner des idées pour me détourner!!  :mouais:


Ouaip c'est vrai ça il faut que tu révises, je ne sais pas qui a ouvert ce thread qui te détourne de tes objectifs !!


----------



## Nexka (27 Janvier 2005)

Bon c'est pas aujourd'hui que je saurais quel est le méta-caractère correspondant à un motif composé d'un seul caractère sur un shell sh.... (euhhh   )

Mais bon en tant que Basque fière, je pouvais pas laisser passer ça....   

(moi aussi je sais faire des cadres autour des photos....   )


----------



## Spyro (27 Janvier 2005)

Super, on va pouvoir se piedléphoner :love:, c'est quoi ta pointure euh ton numéro ?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> (moi aussi je sais faire des cadres autour des photos....   )



Et avec les deux?


----------



## Nexka (27 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et avec les deux?



Bon au lieu de faire le malin, montre nous toi    Aller!! Une photo, t'as dit que tu savais faire aussi   

C'est chacun son tour


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon au lieu de faire le malin, montre nous toi    Aller!! Une photo, t'as dit que tu savais faire aussi
> 
> C'est chacun son tour



Tu disais?


----------



## Spyro (27 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu disais?


Et lui il fait la bise ?  :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et lui il fait la bise ?  :mouais:



Ouais mais ça pique un peu.


----------



## Nexka (27 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu disais?




Mmmmmhhhh  :mouais:  :mouais: Trop facile!!!    :hein:   


 DEGONFLE!!!


----------



## macmarco (27 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

>



Ca fait partie de l'entraînement jedi ? :hein:  

   :love:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmmhhhh  :mouais:  :mouais: Trop facile!!!    :hein:
> 
> 
> DEGONFLE!!!



Surtout autre chose à faire que des acrobaties devant mon écran.


----------



## macinside (27 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

>



j'en connais une qui va avoir mal au dos


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Les miens (ou ce qu'il en reste parce que ça a attaché au bord) sont en tout cas plus mangeables !_


moi je j'ai directement appris périmé,
alors aujourd'hui je ne me risquerais pas à l'approcher d'un micro-onde, peur que la CIA identifie ce truc informe comme une arme de destruction massive :affraid:


----------



## etudiant69 (27 Janvier 2005)

legritch a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant, je me lèche le coude


menteur


----------



## Amok (27 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>



Un peu de sérieux messieurs : ce n'est pas James Bond qui a un téléphone dans la chaussure, mais "Max la menace" ! Rien à voir ! 

Aaaaahhhhh... Max la menace....






En plus, il y a une petite ressemblance, vous ne trouvez pas ? Mais Max n'a pas les deux bandes Gordini sur le front, comme Spyro...


----------



## poildep (27 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaahhhhh... Max la menace....


oui mais lui, il triche : il enlève sa chaussure. Trop facile.


----------



## Nexka (27 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> oui mais lui, il triche : il enlève sa chaussure. Trop facile.



Ouais d'abord   

Spyro il est plus fort lui  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Drôle de façon de prendre son pied chez vous !




chaq'un ses plaisir, ceux  avec le pied et ceux  avec la chaussure    

a propos de chaussure il est fini où le thread de lorna?

la nouvelle collection des chaussures printemp/eté detrone
petit a petit les soldes   

sandalette ou tong donc pour l'ete?


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est pas aujourd'hui que je saurais quel est le méta-caractère correspondant à un motif composé d'un seul caractère sur un shell sh.... (euhhh   )
> 
> Mais bon en tant que Basque fière, je pouvais pas laisser passer ça....
> 
> (moi aussi je sais faire des cadres autour des photos....   )



On a vu la langue, les narines, le pied... Et avec les seins tu fais quoi?


----------



## Spyro (27 Janvier 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de sérieux messieurs : ce n'est pas James Bond qui a un téléphone dans la chaussure, mais "Max la menace" ! Rien à voir !
> 
> Aaaaahhhhh... Max la menace....
> 
> ...


Ah mon Amok merci pour avoir retrouvé cette référence fabuleuse  :love: :love:

_Et mon front tu sais ce qu'il te dit ?  _


----------



## Nexka (27 Janvier 2005)

Au fait!! 

Merci Spyro de participer activement à mes petits défis :love: :love: :love: :love: 


Et les autres... Bah : pffffffff


----------



## Spyro (27 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Merci Spyro de participer activement à mes petits défis :love: :love: :love: :love:


Oh, tu sais ça me fait plaisir :rose: 


:love::love::love:


----------



## Nexka (28 Janvier 2005)

Aller hop je persiste.... :love:

Un nouveau défi...  Qui saura le relever!!!!!! (là ça va, je met assez de motivation???  )

Bon alors qui d'entre vous sait.... CLIGNER DES DEUX YEUX   ???   :hein: non non pas en même temp hein !!!!    


Moi m'dame je sais!!!!


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Aller hop je persiste.... :love:
> 
> Un nouveau défi...  Qui saura le relever!!!!!! (là ça va, je met assez de motivation???  )
> 
> ...



Mouarf !!!! 
Facile !


----------



## Nexka (28 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf !!!!
> Facile !




   

pas mal pas mal  Mouvement trés régulier, c'est bien ... 


Bon qui d'autre??   


(je suis sure qu'il y en a plein devant leur écran en train d'essayer de cligner des yeux et qui se rendent compte que ça bloque pour un  :hein:    )


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2005)

et maintenant la même chose avec les seins!!!


----------



## Nexka (28 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> et maintenant la même chose avec les seins!!!





C'est pas la peine d'insister  :hein: Je l'ai déjà dit... Ils sont trop petits...   Je peux rien faire avec!!!!   

Alors t'es prié de ne pas remettre ça sur le tapis sans cesse...   Je vais finir par complexer    :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> pas mal pas mal  Mouvement trés régulier, c'est bien ...
> 
> 
> Bon qui d'autre??
> ...



Merci ! 


Tiens, une autre version :


----------



## Spyro (28 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors qui d'entre vous sait.... CLIGNER DES DEUX YEUX   ???   :hein: non non pas en même temp hein !!!!


C'est un défi ça ?  :mouais: 
Je vois pas la difficulté   

_Par contre j'aime beaucoup la video  :love: :love: :love: :love:_

Y a un truc que j'ai du mal à faire moi, c'est hausser le sourcil droit indépendamment du gauche. Le gauche ça va, les deux en même temps ouaip, mais le droit non. Ça doit être physiologique.


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Aller hop je persiste.... :love:
> 
> Un nouveau défi...  Qui saura le relever!!!!!! (là ça va, je met assez de motivation???  )
> 
> ...



mais a qui sont destiné ces clins d'oeil ?


----------



## Spyro (28 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais a qui sont destiné ces clins d'oeil ?


Moi, quand je la regarde, j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont pour moi :love: :love:


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> _Par contre j'aime beaucoup la video  :love: :love: :love: :love:_
> 
> ...



Je parie que tu te la passes en boucle dans un coin de l'écran....


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi, quand je la regarde, j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont pour moi :love: :love:



pourquoi je pense la même chose ?


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi je pense la même chose ?



T'es pas le seul !  

On a bien compris, hein, Nexka ?


----------



## NED (28 Janvier 2005)

Mouais un peu facile ces défis.....
En tous cas moi je kiffe le papier peint sur la vidéo.
c'est du collector ça !
Pour les clins d'oeil : bof mais Bravo pour le papier peint ! clap clap


----------



## Nexka (28 Janvier 2005)

Viiiii :love: :love: :love: 


Je vous aimes tousssss :love:


Spyro un peu plus quand même  


Ps: Spyro je t'assures qu'il y en a plein qui ne savent pas cligner des deux yeux  :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## Spyro (28 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je parie que tu te la passes en boucle dans un coin de l'écran....


   
Comment tu sais ???

_*regarde par dessus son épaule... non pas de caméra*_


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas la peine d'insister  :hein: Je l'ai déjà dit... Ils sont trop petits...   Je peux rien faire avec!!!!
> 
> Alors t'es prié de ne pas remettre ça sur le tapis sans cesse...   Je vais finir par complexer    :mouais:


A priori, c'est pas moi qui ait envie de les mettre sur le tapis tes seins. j'ai cru comprendre que d'autres s'en chargeraient bien...


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu sais ???
> 
> _*regarde par dessus son épaule... non pas de caméra*_


----------



## Nexka (28 Janvier 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Mouais un peu facile ces défis.....
> En tous cas moi je kiffe le papier peint sur la vidéo.
> c'est du collector ça !
> Pour les clins d'oeil : bof mais Bravo pour le papier peint ! clap clap



   J'en était sure qu'on allait m'en parler... Maitre.   

Oui bah quand j'ai aménagé ct déjà comme ça, et j'ai trouvé ça tellement "too much" que je l'ai gardée


----------



## NED (28 Janvier 2005)

Nickel....petit padawan.
et bien voilà un beau sujet de nouveau defi :

Le concours du papier peint le plus cosi!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

la  je suis outrée !!!    

nexka, apres ces exploits exceptionnels tu veux encore 
me faire croireque tu es gardienne  des jeunes et pures fifilles?  :mouais: 

tu serait pas plutot gardienne de petits diablotins tous blonds tous beaux ?   




une chose est sure : avec toi , jeunes fifilles ou tetes blondes , ils ne doivent pas s'ennuyer         :love:


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu serait pas plutot gardienne de petits diablotins tous blonds tous beaux ?



Non, finalement je vais m'abstenir...


----------



## Spyro (28 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu serait pas plutot gardienne de petits diablotins tous blonds tous beaux ?


Mais qu'est-ce qu'elle veut dire par là ?  :mouais:


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est-ce qu'elle veut dire par là ?  :mouais:



On se perd en conjectures...   :love:


----------



## Spyro (28 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> On se perd en conjectures...   :love:


Et que s'autorise-t-ton à penser dans les milieux autorisés ??


----------



## Nexka (28 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la  je suis outrée !!!
> 
> nexka, apres ces exploits exceptionnels tu veux encore
> me faire croireque tu es gardienne  des jeunes et pures fifilles?  :mouais:
> ...



   Déjà je t'ai jamais dit que les jeunes filles que je garde sont pures...    :hein: (arff la bonne blague    )

Pour ce qui est des petits monstres, je m'en occupe l'été en colonie (si j'ai bien compris de quoi tu parlais...    )

Je sais pas si tout ça s'amuse bien avec moi, mais une chose est sûre, c'est que c'est moi qui ne m'ennuie pas avec eux :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> :
> Pour ce qui est des petits monstres, je m'en occupe l'été en colonie (si j'ai bien compris de quoi tu parlais...    )




voila !!!!      

je disais donc,

VOILA  une jeune fille bien sous tout les rapport 
et SANS ESPRIT TORDU !!!! 


quant au dragon violet 
il faudrait bien des prendre quelques  leçons    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (28 Janvier 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Nickel....petit padawan.
> et bien voilà un beau sujet de nouveau defi :
> 
> Le concours du papier peint le plus cosi!



Maître   Voyons si vous faites mieux ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Maître   Voyons si vous faites mieux ...




arfff c'est pas juste !!!!!!!!  

ici tout est classique niveau mur
mais dans l'autre  logement j'avais une affreuse tapisserie en soie de chine noir avec dessins blanc        

je vais essaier de trouver de photos !!!


----------



## NED (28 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Maître   Voyons si vous faites mieux ...
> 
> 
> Yess ! Je viens de déménager et je fais des traveaux. sous les couches de peinture il y a quelques trouvailles. Là je suis au bureau; Dès que je rentre je fais des photo et je les envoie.


----------



## NED (29 Janvier 2005)

Bon alors voilà ce que j'ai découvert sous les couches de peinture de mes murs.
C'est bien old-school. Ya du collector là....


----------



## Nexka (29 Janvier 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors voilà ce que j'ai découvert sous les couches de peinture de mes murs.
> C'est bien old-school. Ya du collector là....



Oh mon dieu :affraid: :affraid:


Tout compte fait je suis bien contente de mon papier peint "coupe du monde"


----------



## NED (29 Janvier 2005)

Au moins j'aurais des photos en souvenir.
La semaine prochaine il y aura un beau mur peint à la place.


----------



## Nexka (29 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Qui peut faire ça ?*
> 
> :rose:



Il faut absolument être nue comme la madame sur la photo???


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Il faut absolument être nue comme la madame sur la photo???



je pense, vu que c'est roberto qui le demande  ...

... je serai toi je ferrai un incident technique


----------



## Spyro (29 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je pense, vu que c'est roberto qui le demande  ...


  

_Et pourquoi pas du picasso pendant qu'il y est :rateau:_


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Et pourquoi pas du picasso pendant qu'il y est :rateau:_



possible aussi


----------



## Nexka (29 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ... je serai toi je ferrai un incident technique




Vii 

Euh Roberto je te le montrerais bien  , mais ma web cam vient de subitement tomber en panne  :hein: Rhooo je suis déçut


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2005)

oui, mais sans le tutu


----------



## Spyro (29 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vous y arrivez, vous, _sans vous blesser_ ??


Porter des chaussures de danse sans se blesser ?? Nan  

Bon et si tu nous montrais ce dont TOI tu es capable, à part te déguiser   (_:love:_)


----------



## Nexka (29 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah miiiiince !!
> 
> :mouais:
> 
> ...



Je croyais que tu voulais pas qu'on se fasse remarquer, en venant te voir à la fnac


----------



## macinside (29 Janvier 2005)

on arrivera façon supporter en criant "ROBERTO ! ROBERTO I ROBERTO !" :love:


----------



## nato kino (29 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Qui peut faire ça ?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lui !!


----------



## Spyro (29 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Tout compte fait je suis bien contente de mon papier peint "coupe du monde"


Ah au fait je viens de me la repasser pour la ***ième fois (la video - faut suivre), et je confirme qu'on s'y habitue très bien au papier peint.


----------



## Nexka (29 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah au fait je viens de me la repasser pour la ***ième fois (la video - faut suivre), et je confirme qu'on s'y habitue très bien au papier peint.



  


Oui enfin ça fait quand même un choc la première fois...  :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## Spyro (29 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> pour les vrais mecs genre Spyro : la *gourmette* suffira comme signe de reconnaissance.


Tu te contenteras de la kaskette 

_Dis donc tu devrais pas être à Angoulême toi ?  _


----------



## nato kino (29 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Et pourquoi crois-tu que je me laisse pousser la barbe et que j'attends si impatiemment *la notoriété ?*_
> 
> :casse:
> :modo:



Traf !!  C'était le bon vieux temps, même les femmes portaient la barbe et s'exhibaient  dans les foires... :style: Demande à *aricosec*, il en garde des souvenirs mémoriaux : sa première culotte courte tachée !!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

par ici http://www.6bears.com/bdfestival.html
vouz allez tous savoir sur la BD  


ben moi je dois attendre novembre


----------



## nato kino (29 Janvier 2005)

C'est surtout une caravane qu'il va falloir que tu t'offres si tu veux faire tous les festivals.


----------



## bugman (5 Février 2005)

Ca par contre j'y arrive pas !
Et vous ? Photos et videos sont les bienvenues !!!


----------



## NED (5 Février 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Ca par contre j'y arrive pas !
> Et vous ? Photos et videos sont les bienvenues !!!


Moi non plus !
Mais le secrétaire de Macgé, elle, elle y arrive très bien pour taper ses lettres sur son Imac rose !


----------



## bugman (6 Février 2005)

Impressionnant !!!

Ca donne envie d'aller bosser, tiens !!! :love:


----------



## Spyro (6 Février 2005)

Faut qu'elle enlève ses chaussures si elle veut taper au clavier, sinon c'est comme si elle tapait avec des mouffles (ou avec des chaussures d'ailleurs). N'empêche que vous avez beau faire les mariolles avec vos images google, j'en vois pas beaucoup ici qui relèvent vraiment les défis


----------



## poildep (6 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que vous avez beau faire les mariolles avec vos images google, j'en vois pas beaucoup ici qui relèvent vraiment les défis


Tu ferais moins le malin si j'avais un appareil photo.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2005)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Ca par contre j'y arrive pas !
> Et vous ? Photos et videos sont les bienvenues !!!



Ca, c'est ce qu'on appelle "avoir la gueule dans le cul" (en français dans le texte), encore un qu'a du croiser un représentant en kaskettes !  :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (6 Février 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tu ferais moins le malin si j'avais un appareil photo.



Et une web cam??? Un téléphone qui prend des photos??? On est pas trés regardant sur la qualité nous!! Juste sur le contenu!!


----------



## poildep (6 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> On est pas trés regardant sur la qualité nous!!


oui, j'ai vu


----------



## Spyro (6 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> On est pas trés regardant sur la qualité nous!! Juste sur le contenu!!





			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> oui, j'ai vu


Euh oui mais là sur le contenu non plus en fait


----------



## poildep (6 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh oui mais là sur le contenu non plus en fait


 on en vient même à être heureux de la mauvaise qualité de l'image.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

sm !!!!!!!!      


meme ici tu viens poster des choses....hummm ...hemmm...  

le mini chat ne te suffit plus  ?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Février 2005)

Nexka: au boulot...   Tiens, Roberta aussi tant qu'on y est...


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

elle ce ferra battre SM  mais pas qui, mystère ...


----------



## mado (6 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> elle ce ferra battre SM  mais pas qui, mystère ...



Pas par moi !! et tant mieux


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Je rêve ?!? une bouteille et des seins en plastique ?!?
Chassez le naturel... eh ben il est parti.


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Je rêve ?!? une bouteille et des seins en plastique ?!?
> Chassez le naturel... eh ben il est parti.




pas sur qu'ils soient en plastique, ça tombe quand même un peu  :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (6 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ...


Ah ça par contre, je peux pas le faire :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça par contre, je peux pas le faire :rateau:



Moi si j'annule ma prochiane lipossussion ça peut le faire...


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça par contre, je peux pas le faire :rateau:



certaine demande a voir


----------



## Nexka (6 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Nexka: au boulot...   Tiens, Roberta aussi tant qu'on y est...



Combien de fois faudra t'il te dire, que Robertav et moi, n'avons pas vraiment les... arguments.. Pour lui tenir tête à la dame là    


SM :


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Combien de fois faudra t'il te dire, que Robertav et moi, n'avons pas vraiment les... arguments.. Pour lui tenir tête à la dame là
> 
> 
> SM :




et puis.......tu te vois avec ces gros machin pendouillants?    


sans parler du prix des  soutifs fait sur mesure .......


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> SM :



la prochaine fois je les posteraient moi même mes conneries :love:


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sans parler du prix des  soutifs fait sur mesure .......



ah ? tu en veux un ?


----------



## Nexka (6 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis.......tu te vois avec ces gros machin pendouillants?
> 
> 
> sans parler du prix des  soutifs fait sur mesure .......



Puis on peut pas dormir sur le ventre avec des.. "choses" comme ça :affraid: Sinon on dort completement cambrée, la tête dans le vide!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> OH Pétard !:affraid:



Ah non, le pétard, c'est pas ça !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Puis on peut pas dormir sur le ventre avec des.. "choses" comme ça :affraid: Sinon on dort completement cambrée, la tête dans le vide!!!



Y'a une valve pour les dégonfler...


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et puis.......tu te vois avec ces gros machin pendouillants?
> 
> 
> sans parler du prix des  soutifs fait sur mesure .......



vu ce que tu disais des tiens, je pensais que tes soutifs étaient aussi sur mesure, mais en petit...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> vu ce que tu disais des tiens, je pensais que tes soutifs étaient aussi sur mesure, mais en petit...




hoooooooo      toi !!!!


occupe toi du soufit de ton amoureuse.....

au fait c'etait a la bonne taille samedi soir ?   



aubade , quand tu me tien....      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> hoooooooo    toi !!!!
> 
> 
> occupe toi du soufit de ton amoureuse.....
> ...


 
Pourquoi quand j'ouvre un message de Robertav il y a une fois sur trois le mot soutif ?
(Au fait, j'ai pas de smiley dans IE windows, je sais pas pourquoi).


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la prochaine fois je les posteraient moi même mes conneries :love:


Ah voilà ! il me pousse au crime et quand ça passe il réclame un copyright ! nan mais oh trouillard


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

Truand ! 

Qu'on bannisse SM sur la champs


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Truand !
> 
> Qu'on bannisse SM sur la champs


Oui bon je reconnais que la marque de whisky laisse à désirer


----------



## Bassman (7 Février 2005)

Escroc 

PS : ca va ma poule ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2005)

Comme une bouteille et toi chéri ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi quand j'ouvre un message de Robertav il y a une fois sur trois le mot soutif ?
> (Au fait, j'ai pas de smiley dans IE windows, je sais pas pourquoi).



paske c'est une daube


----------



## NED (7 Février 2005)

Ha ba voilà ! On met des gros nénés et hop y'a du post là   
Moi une fois j'ai voulu mettre des fesses et du lait, je me suis fait modéré la tronche.
Elle est belle, la moderation moi j'vous dit, elle est belle.... :hein:


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah voilà ! il me pousse au crime et quand ça passe il réclame un copyright ! nan mais oh trouillard



j'aime bien testé le marché avant de  me lancé  :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (10 Février 2005)

Croiser ses mains dans le dos, c'est pratique pour se savonner sous la douche. 
Je parle de les croiser comme ça hein:






Mais c'était plus facile quand j'étais plus jeune  :rateau: 
Seulement trois doigts maintenant  :hein:  

_Et vous ?   _


----------



## Spyro (10 Février 2005)

Bon, après un ou deux étirements (c'est à dire que j'ai insisté quoi) c'est mieux:






Mais je crois que je vais avoir des crampes demain    :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

Moi j'arrive à lire un livre en entier.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Moi j'arrive à ne jamais bouler rouge


----------



## Nexka (10 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Croiser ses mains dans le dos, c'est pratique pour se savonner sous la douche.




Vi j'y arrive, mais bon j'ai essayé de me prendre en photo en même temps, et ça j'y arrive pas


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Vi j'y arrive, mais bon j'ai essayé de me prendre en photo en même temps, et ça j'y arrive pas



T'arrives déjà pas à marcher en machant un chewing gum...


----------



## Nexka (10 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'arrives déjà pas à marcher en machant un chewing gum...



Si si c'est bon maintenant j'y arrive   Mais bon juste avec les chewings gum à la chlorophylle    Les autres goûts c'est un peu dur encore..  :hein:


----------



## Bassman (11 Février 2005)

Essaye la fraise


----------



## madlen (11 Février 2005)

Qui fait mieux?


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Qui fait mieux?


L'hippopotame !!!
C'est l'hippopotame le plus fort


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Bon, après un ou deux étirements (c'est à dire que j'ai insisté quoi) c'est mieux:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ta des actions chez un kiné pour nous faire faire tout ça ?  :mouais:


----------



## Immelman (11 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'arrives déjà pas à marcher en machant un chewing gum...


 Django Edwards dans la salle


----------



## madlen (11 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> L'hippopotame !!!
> C'est l'hippopotame le plus fort



tu oses même pas te mettre a côté


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

Et ça tu sais faire d'abord ?






Non mais c'est vrai quoi, moi aussi je peux poster des photos de vacances


----------



## Bassman (11 Février 2005)

On voit ca Spyro, et je suppose que toi c'est la feignasse qui prend la photo de travers pour faire croire que c'est super pentu ??


----------



## madlen (11 Février 2005)

Offenser?!

en plus la montage ça me connais j'habite en suisse...
mais j'ai jamais vu le Grzzly :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Février 2005)

Allô, ici l'institut Jean-François Manatane... _Fais hurler ton corps et mets tes muscles en vacances..._


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'arrive à lire un livre en entier.



De plusieurs pages ?


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Offenser?!


Pas compris, quelqu'un peut m'espliquer pourquoi il dit ça et pourquoi il met un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ??? :mouais:


----------



## madlen (11 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pas compris, quelqu'un peut m'espliquer pourquoi il dit ça et pourquoi il met un
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fais pas la tête, c'étais pour rigoler  
je te disais ça car tu n'as pas une grosse bêbête sur ta photo


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2005)

Passons aux choses sérieuses. Qui arrive à se boucher les deux oreilles avec une seule main?


----------



## Nexka (11 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> fais pas la tête, c'étais pour rigoler
> je te disais ça car tu n'as pas une grosse bêbête sur ta photo



Oui enfin je vois pas trop ce qu'il y a de dur à se faire prendre en photo devant un mamouth statue...   Encore si t'étais monté dessus debout!!   

C'est un thread sérieux ici Monsieur!!    On fait des vrais défis!!! Digne du livre des records!!!   



(Bon ok si c'est toi qui a sculté le mamouth, alors là chapeau bas!!   )


----------



## Nexka (11 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Passons aux choses sérieuses. Qui arrive à se boucher les deux oreilles avec une seule main?



Merci Fabien, de remettre tout le monde dans le droit chemin


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Merci Fabien, de remettre tout le monde dans le droit chemin



En plus, c'est un vrai défi. je ne connais personne qui y arrive. Attention, je parle de boucher les oreilles, pas de toucher les oreilles...


----------



## madlen (11 Février 2005)

ok, je vais vous amène un record de compete! si chui encore la pour le poster...


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> En plus, c'est un vrai défi.


Non non un vrai défi il faut que celui qui le poste soit capable de le faire    

_Non ? (Bon c'est le chef qui décide hein c'est pas moi **)_


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non non un vrai défi il faut que celui qui le poste soit capable de le faire
> 
> _Non ? (Bon c'est le chef qui décide hein c'est pas moi **)_


ah mais moi je sais le faire...
J'attends vos photos avant de poster la mienne c'est tout!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Qui sait remuer les oreilles en n'utilisant que les muscles du crâne ?


----------



## Bassman (11 Février 2005)

moi je sais bouger les oreilles, les 2 a la fois ou une seule


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Qui sait remuer les oreilles en n'utilisant que les muscles du crâne ?



Fastoche, essaies plutôt de remuer le crâne en n'utilisant que les muscles des oreilles !


----------



## Bassman (11 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Fastoche, essaies plutôt de remuer le crâne en n'utilisant que les muscles des oreilles !


C'est plus dur deja


----------



## Nexka (11 Février 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ah mais moi je sais le faire...
> J'attends vos photos avant de poster la mienne c'est tout!



Moi aussi je sais le faire, mais bon la je part en cours, je vous poste ça quand je reviens!!! 




_Spyro!!! Fabien au moins il fait des défis où on a besoin que d'une main!!! Comme ça je peux prendre des photos avec l'autre!!! _


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> _Spyro!!! Fabien au moins il fait des défis où on a besoin que d'une main!!! Comme ça je peux prendre des photos avec l'autre!!! _


_T'as une webcam _


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Fastoche, essaies plutôt de remuer le crâne en n'utilisant que les muscles des oreilles !



Ou a dit "petits" défis, donc je vais pas sortir le grand jeu maintenant...


----------



## MrStone (11 Février 2005)

Et si on remue indépendamment une oreille ou les deux, on gagne quoi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Ou a dit "petits" défis, donc je vais pas sortir le grand jeu maintenant...



T'as trop peur de passer pour une *savate*


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Et si on remue indépendamment une oreille ou les deux, on gagne quoi ?



Une jolie camisole de force, avec des festons


----------



## Nexka (11 Février 2005)

Bon en fait j'avais pas cours....  :hein: Super, et je suis obligée de me faire un aller retour à Versailles pour le savoir...   Peuvent pas le mettre sur internet!!    :mouais: 


C'est pas grave, du coup j'ai eut le temps de relever le défi de Fabien


----------



## WebOliver (11 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas grave, du coup j'ai eut le temps de relever le défi de Fabien



Hallucinant...    Bravo Nexka...


----------



## Nexka (11 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Hallucinant...    Bravo Nexka...



Merci    Merci, c'était pas facile, des heures d'entrainement!!


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

OUIN chuis au boulot et jpeux pas la regarder 

_C'est vraiment trop injuste._


----------



## WebOliver (11 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> OUIN chuis au boulot et jpeux pas la regarder



Tu peux y aller, y a rien de sexuel...  :rateau: 

Quoique...


----------



## Nexka (11 Février 2005)

Bon aller j'ai la forme!!!  :love:  :love: 

Dans la foulée, je relève aussi le défi de Spyro!!!     







Et ceiui qui trouve la photo trop sombre, il a qu'a m'acheter la lampe qu'on met autour de l'iSight


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux y aller


Non, merci linux, merci la (non) configuration de la carte son, merci mon chien.


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux y aller, y a rien de sexuel...  :rateau:
> 
> Quoique...



fétichiste ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux y aller, y a rien de sexuel...  :rateau:
> 
> Quoique...



Le papier peint un peu trop suggestif...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Le papier peint un peu trop suggestif...



Il est top le papier peint à Nexka...


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Le papier peint un peu trop suggestif...



prochain défi : offrir un vrai papier a nexka :rateau: (avec des mecs qui viennent lui posé)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> prochain défi : offrir un vrai papier a nexka :rateau: (avec des mecs qui viennent lui posé)




pour les mecs pas de probleme , la pose c'est commme si c'etait deja fait    

nexka , là je peux pas ecouter, mais.....


je comprends ta souplesse, 
ta tapissserie doit de faire faire des bonds toute la journée !!!!


----------



## Nexka (11 Février 2005)

Oui bon ça va...   On a déjà parlé de mon papier paint!!!   Dans ce thread même!! 
En plus celui de NED il est pire que moi!!!!  :rateau:    

La un gros plan du mien 

Là celui de NED 


On attend celui de l'ancien apart de Robertav


----------



## teo (11 Février 2005)

J'arrive à faire un truc pas facile (mais facile avec mes articulations toute abimées):
Je suis face à vous, je passe mon bras droit derrière la tête je passe sous le menton et je le gratte le lobe de mon oreille droite.
_Des photos ! Des photos !_ vous entend-je dire !
J'ai pas de webcam, lors de la prochaine fl'AES si on y pense... je suis sur qu'un appareil photo trainera par là !  en attendant entrainez-vous, sans vous casser quelque chose... 

PS: chez moi pas de papier-peint, imaginez juste du blanc...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui bon ça va...   On a déjà parlé de mon papier paint!!!   Dans ce thread même!!
> En plus celui de NED il est pire que moi!!!!  :rateau:
> 
> La un gros plan du mien
> ...




ben , j'ai fouillé partout , je pense que ce paquets de phots doit etre dans un carton a la cave ......

j'ai essayé de chercher sur le net mais rien a faire, aussi moche j'ai pas trouvé


----------



## WebOliver (11 Février 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> en attendant entrainez-vous, sans vous casser quelque chose...



Malin: claquage...


----------



## macinside (11 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui bon ça va...   On a déjà parlé de mon papier paint!!!   Dans ce thread même!!
> En plus celui de NED il est pire que moi!!!!  :rateau:



justement, on te le change gratuitement


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui bon ça va...   On a déjà parlé de mon papier paint!!!   Dans ce thread même!!


Moi ce que je comprends pas c'est qu'on puisse _regarder le papier peint_.
Moi c'est pas ce que je regarde dans tes photos  ou tes videos   :rose: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Faut pas m'en vouloi. Moi la première chose que je regarde chez une fille c'est le papier peint, alors les réflexes... :rose:


----------



## teo (11 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Malin: claquage...




J'avais prévenu... c'est pas pour les gens normaux (j'ai hérité des articulations du côté maternel ! et c'est pas ça...) 
Ca peut faire très mal si quelqu'un essaie de te forcer ! ! ! !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Moi je n'ai qu'un exploit à mon actif : celui de ne pas voir mes pieds quand je naisse la tête... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Moi je n'ai qu'un exploit à mon actif : celui de ne pas voir mes pieds quand je naisse la tête... :rateau:



d'où le choix de ton nouvel avatar ?


----------



## netgui (11 Février 2005)

J'arrive à boucher les oreilles de mon chien avec une seule main... bon c'est un cocker mais ca compte quand même?


----------



## Spyro (11 Février 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas grave, du coup j'ai eut le temps de relever le défi de Fabien


Ah au fait maintenant je l'ai vu   

_Et euh chuis d'accord avec Roberto _


----------



## Nexka (6 Juin 2005)

Aller, un nouveau défi à relever  
Alors??? Qui tente???


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Aller, un nouveau défi à relever
> Alors??? Qui tente???




d'ou sorte ces menottes ?  bon elles sont ou les miennes déjà :rateau: ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Aller, un nouveau défi à relever
> Alors??? Qui tente???


me montrer tes belles fesses et tes menottes ?????? comment tu veux que je sois calme !!!!!!


----------



## Spyro (6 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Aller, un nouveau défi à relever
> Alors??? Qui tente???


   
 :love:  :love:  :love: 
 :rose:


----------



## Nexka (6 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> d'ou sorte ces menottes ?




Euhhh... :rose: :rose:... Hmmmm...   .... C'est mon frère!!! Il est pompier


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euhhh... :rose: :rose:... Hmmmm...   .... C'est mon frère!!! Il est pompier




c'est ce qu'on dit  enfin je dit ça, je dit rien, j'ai trouvé les miennes dans la poche de mon blouson


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Aller, un nouveau défi à relever
> Alors??? Qui tente???





pas de probleme    

je te fera la demostration quand j'aura "capturé" un contorsionniste


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas de probleme
> 
> je te fera la demostration quand j'aura "capturé" un contorsionniste




a votre service madame


----------



## Nexka (6 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> me montrer tes belles fesses et tes menottes ?????? comment tu veux que je sois calme !!!!!!



Hein???!!!    Mais je montre pas mes fesses   :hein: T'es sur que tu confonds pas avec un autre film??...   





Edit: A oki  Hmmm mais bon ct pas les fesses (habillées!!! elles sont habillées!!!) qu'il fallait regarder, mais les mains attachées!!!


----------



## Nexka (6 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a votre service madame



Bah alors...  T'as la web cam, t'as les menottes, qu'est que tu attends pour nous montrer??? 
 



(même pas cap le Mackie   )


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah alors...  T'as la web cam, t'as les menottes, qu'est que tu attends pour nous montrer???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il faut que je retrouve les menottes (c'est  bien planqué mais ou ?   ) et puis je suis au boulot la :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (6 Juin 2005)

Mackie a dit:
			
		

> il faut que je retrouve les menottes (c'est bien planqué mais ou ?    ) et puis je suis au boulot la :rateau:



Elles sont dans la poche de ton blouson 



			
				Mackie a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé les miennes dans la poche de mon blouson



Bon ok j'attend ta vidéo ce soir alors  :love:


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont dans la poche de ton blouson
> 
> 
> 
> Bon ok j'attend ta vidéo ce soir alors  :love:





justement le blouson en question est sur moi la :rateau: et elles sont pas dedans, pas grave je ferrai des liens en tissus


----------



## brome (6 Juin 2005)

Pour ce qui est des mains dans le dos, j'arrive à m'attraper le poignet.

Un autre truc : normalement, l'articulation inter phalangienne proximale du pouce possède un champ d'action compris entre 0 et 90°. Vous arrivez à aller un peu plus loin ?


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est des mains dans le dos, j'arrive à m'attraper le poignet.
> 
> Un autre truc : normalement, l'articulation inter phalangienne proximale du pouce possède un champ d'action compris entre 0 et 90°. Vous arrivez à aller un peu plus loin ?




sans problème pour les deux


----------



## Spyro (6 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Alors??? Qui tente???


Et euh tu euh tu me prèterais tes menottes, parce que euh moi j'en ai pas euh... :rose: En fait euh ce qui serait bien euh tu vois euh ce serait que tu viennes me euh me les mettre quoi euh, aux poignets euh, comme ça tu serais sûre hein que je les abime pas, quoi euh :rose: :rose:


----------



## Nexka (6 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et euh tu euh tu me prèterais tes menottes, parce que euh moi j'en ai pas euh... :rose: En fait euh ce qui serait bien euh tu vois euh ce serait que tu viennes me euh me les mettre quoi euh, aux poignets euh, comme ça tu serais sûre hein que je les abime pas, quoi euh :rose: :rose:



  :love: :love: :love:


Faudrait déjà que je retrouve les clefs... Parceque depuis la vidéo j'ai pas put me détacher encore :affraid: :hein: C'est vraiment pas pratique pour pianoter le clavier...


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love:
> 
> 
> Faudrait déjà que je retrouve les clefs... Parceque depuis la vidéo j'ai pas put me détacher encore :affraid: :hein: C'est vraiment pas pratique pour pianoter le clavier...




j'arrive avec le matos nécessaires :love:


----------



## Nexka (6 Juin 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est des mains dans le dos, j'arrive à m'attraper le poignet.



Ah!? Ca il me semble que Spyro :love: a déjà relevé le défi quelque part dans ce thread...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive avec le matos nécessaires :love:




tu ne sais pas que il ne faut pas chasser sur un terrain privé ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est des mains dans le dos, j'arrive à m'attraper le poignet.
> 
> Un autre truc : normalement, l'articulation inter phalangienne proximale du pouce possède un champ d'action compris entre 0 et 90°. Vous arrivez à aller un peu plus loin ?


t'as pas d'amis ?


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu ne sais pas que il ne faut pas chasser sur un terrain privé ?




je braconne :rateau:


----------



## brome (6 Juin 2005)

Supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas d'amis ?


Si mais quand je fais ça devant eux, ils me vomissent dessus.


----------



## Spyro (6 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait déjà que je retrouve les clefs... Parceque depuis la vidéo j'ai pas put me détacher encore


Euh t'es pas obligée des les enlever pour venir si ?  :rose:


----------



## Nexka (6 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh t'es pas obligée des les enlever pour venir si ?  :rose:



:love: :love:

Je me vois bien faire St-Quentin - Gare du Nord, et Gare du Nord - Lilles, avec les menottes :hein: ... Cette histoire va finir au poste, une lumière dans les yeux..

-*Mais enfin!!!! Vous vous etes échapez d'où????* 
- C'est une longue histoire je vous dis,  C'est pour les préter à un dragon...
- *Un dragon????*  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: .... Ca à donné quoi les résultats toxicologiques????

  

Puis d'ailleur si je peux pas les enlever, tu veux que je te les mette comment aux poignés????


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2005)

garde les j'arriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive !!!


----------



## Bassman (6 Juin 2005)

Je prend le fouet SM, tu prend les bougies ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2005)

et le martinet :love:


----------



## Nexka (6 Juin 2005)

:affraid: :affraid:

Ah non non non  :hein:    Révez pas les gars!!!  Les menottes ok c'est sympa, mais le fouet et le martinet c'est pas mon truc  :mouais: :affraid: Mais alors pas du tout!!! 



(A part si c'est moi qui m'en sert)


----------



## Spyro (6 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Puis d'ailleur si je peux pas les enlever, tu veux que je te les mette comment aux poignés????


T'inquiète je m'en occupe  :love:

_Je pourrai t'apprendre quelques autres tours au passage, avec ou sans les menottes      :rose:  :rose:_


----------



## supermoquette (6 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> Ah non non non  :hein:    Révez pas les gars!!!  Les menottes ok c'est sympa, mais le fouet et le martinet c'est pas mon truc  :mouais: :affraid: Mais alors pas du tout!!!
> 
> ...


t'inquiète ca c'est pour bassou


----------



## Bassman (6 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiète ca c'est pour bassou


 Ah bon ?  :inquiet: :transpire:


----------



## Nexka (7 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je prend le fouet SM, tu prend les bougies ?





			
				SM a dit:
			
		

> et le martinet :love:




Bon alors les gars? Je vous attend!!!  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juin 2005)

énorme ! :love:


----------



## Bassman (7 Juin 2005)

SuperMouflette a dit:
			
		

> Enorme :love:


 
Roh arrete de parler de mon sexe comme ca devant tout le monde 


Nexka : Excellent  :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors les gars? Je vous attend!!!  :love:



j'arrive a montigny :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'arrive a montigny :love:



_Cumul	      Temps		Feuille de route
0 m	             0H00		   rue du Renard Paris (75004, France)
			Continuer sur la Rue du Renard [320m]
320 m				 Prendre à droite la Rue de Rivoli [2.2km]
2 Km	0H04			Continuer sur la Place de la Concorde [460m]
3 Km				Continuer sur le Cours la Reine [12m]
				Continuer sur la Voie Georges Pompidou [980m]
4 Km	0H06			Continuer sur le Cours Albert 1er [280m]
	0H07			Continuer sur la Place de l'Alma [62m]
				Continuer sur l'Avenue du Président Wilson [500m]
				Continuer sur la Place d'Iéna [78m]
				Continuer sur l'Avenue du Président Wilson [420m]
5 Km	0H08			 Arriver à la Place du Trocadéro et du 11 Novembre et prendre à droite l'Avenue Georges Mandel [660m]
6 Km	0H10			Continuer sur l'Avenue Henri Martin [410m]
				Continuer sur la Place Tattegrain [57m]
				Continuer sur l'Avenue Henri Martin [240m]
	0H11			Continuer sur la Place de Colombie [86m]
7 Km				Continuer sur la Route de la Muette à Neuilly [100m]
				 Prendre à gauche l'Avenue de Saint-Cloud [260m]
	0H12		Sortir de Paris et prendre le Boulevard Périphérique [1.4km]

en suivant le panneau
Périphérique Ouest
Périphérique Sud
Rouen

8 Km			Radar : Pt km 12.95 - Paris - Bd Périphérique - Porte de Passy
9 Km	0H15		Rejoindre l'A13/E05 [11.5km]

en suivant le panneau
A13E05
Rouen
Saint-Quentin-en-Yvelines
Versailles

		passage à proximité de Marly-le-Roi
		passage à proximité de Saint-Germain-en-Laye
22 Km	0H24		Rejoindre l'A12 [7.5km]

en suivant le panneau
A12
Versailles-Satory
Dreux
Bois-d'Arcy
Rambouillet
Saint-Quentin-en-Yvelines

		passage à proximité de Saint-Cyr-l'Ecole
29 Km	0H28		Sortir et prendre la N10 [710m]
30 Km	0H29		Continuer sur [120m]
31 Km	0H29		Continuer sur l'Avenue du Général Leclerc [390m]
	0H30		Entrer dans Montigny-le-Bretonneux [1.6km]
33 Km	0H33		 Montigny-le-Bretonneux (78180, France)_


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors les gars? Je vous attend!!!  :love:




et la trançonneuse elle est où ????


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et la trançonneuse elle est où ????




faut demander a kathy h pour ça


----------



## lumai (7 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors les gars? Je vous attend!!!  :love:


 Euuuh... La grosse pince tu penses t'en servir pour quoi au juste ???


----------



## Bassman (7 Juin 2005)

Bah pour les menottes voyons


----------



## lumai (7 Juin 2005)

Ha viiiiii !


----------



## Nexka (7 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et la trançonneuse elle est où ????



 

J'ai cherché une grande hache, mais j'ai pas trouvé 
Mais déjà pour la pince j'ai galéré, elle est trop lourde :affraid: 
En plus j'ai fait ça à l'internat (la pince apartient au lycée)  :mouais: Je vous raconte pas la tête des élèves 
- Oui oui d'accord Marlène, on va se coucher, pas taper pas taper :affraid: 

  
 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> - Oui oui d'accord Marlène, on va se coucher, pas taper pas taper :affraid:
> 
> 
> :rateau:




qui est marlene?   la grande chef des gardiennes?


----------



## Nexka (7 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> qui est marlene?   la grande chef des gardiennes?



Arff non c'est moi Marlène, c'est mon vrai nom dans la vraie vie   (oui mes élèves ne m'appele pas Nexka  :rateau: )


----------



## macinside (7 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arff non c'est moi Marlène, c'est mon vrai nom dans la vraie vie   (oui mes élèves ne m'appele pas Nexka  :rateau: )



c'est quoi l'adresse de l'internat déjà ? :rateau:


----------



## lumai (7 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cherché une grande hache, mais j'ai pas trouvé
> Mais déjà pour la pince j'ai galéré, elle est trop lourde :affraid:
> En plus j'ai fait ça à l'internat (la pince apartient au lycée)  :mouais: Je vous raconte pas la tête des élèves
> - Oui oui d'accord Marlène, on va se coucher, pas taper pas taper :affraid:
> ...



C'ets pour ça qu'ils sont si obéissants


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arff non c'est moi Marlène, c'est mon vrai nom dans la vraie vie   (oui mes élèves ne m'appele pas Nexka  :rateau: )





je savais pas que les fées noires s'appellent Marlene  :rose: 



moi je connais une marlene......blonde...... surement pas fée......quoi que !!!


----------



## Spyro (7 Juin 2005)

:affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 


_a peur_


----------



## Nexka (7 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:
> 
> 
> _a peur_




Mais non mon petit Spyro :love: :love:

Ct pas pour toi :love: T'en fait pas


----------



## Nexka (27 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive à faire un truc pas facile (mais facile avec mes articulations toute abimées):
> Je suis face à vous, je passe mon bras droit derrière la tête je passe sous le menton et je le gratte le lobe de mon oreille droite.
> _Des photos ! Des photos !_ vous entend-je dire !
> J'ai pas de webcam, lors de la prochaine fl'AES si on y pense... je suis sur qu'un appareil photo trainera par là !  en attendant entrainez-vous, sans vous casser quelque chose...
> ...


 

J'avais oublié.

C'est bon je valide officiellement le défi de teo.  Il nous l'a fait à Valence  Je crois pas qu'il y ai eut des photos, mais il y avait des témoins!!! Et il y arrive pour de vrai :affraid:
Bravo teo


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'avais oublié.
> 
> C'est bon je valide officiellement le défi de teo.  Il nous l'a fait à Valence  Je crois pas qu'il y ai eut des photos, mais il y avait des témoins!!! Et il y arrive pour de vrai :affraid:
> Bravo teo



Oui je confirme il fait ça magnifiquement !


----------



## Nexka (1 Août 2005)

Un nouveau défi :love: 

J'ai appris à faire ça en colo  


Spécial pour NED  

Alors???  Qui dit mieux???


----------



## Spyro (1 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Alors???  Qui dit mieux???


Moi !  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Un nouveau défi :love:
> 
> J'ai appris à faire ça en colo
> 
> ...





bravooooo !!!!!      :love: 

et dire que moi je ne suis meme pas capable de faire un 
tout simple avion a fiston ....


----------



## Nexka (1 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Moi ! :rateau:


 
Rhaaaaa  Je peux pas le voir sur le pc de mon pére  ... Puis si j'installe quoique ce soit, j'vais me faire gronder   

Bon Spyro, j'ai une surprise pour toi :love: Laisse moi 2-3 jours


----------



## Spyro (1 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaaaa  Je peux pas le voir sur le pc de mon pére  ... Puis si j'installe quoique ce soit, j'vais me faire gronder


C'est du son en fait, je vais te le refaire en MP3 dès que je peux  
(Là chuis pas chez moi).

Si t'as besoin d'arguments pour convaincre ton père d'installer Quicktime 7, tu demandes sur le forum  

PS: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Spyro (2 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est du son en fait, je vais te le refaire en MP3 dès que je peux
> (Là chuis pas chez moi).


Voila ! Et là normalement tu dois te dire que c'était vraiment pas la peine de se donner tout ce mal pour ça


----------



## Stargazer (2 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Voila ! Et là normalement tu dois te dire que c'était vraiment pas la peine de se donner tout ce mal pour ça



Ah oui là en effet c'est beaucoup mieux !


----------



## Nexka (2 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Voila ! Et là normalement tu dois te dire que c'était vraiment pas la peine de se donner tout ce mal pour ça


 
Heuuuuuu... Et le mal donné n'est pas finit   :rose: Parce que ça marche pas non plus....  
Vais devoir installer un truc et l'effacer tout de suite aprés.... Sans que mon popa le voit...  
Mais bon la il est pas loin, je ferais ça plus tard  

Nouveau petit defi: Installer un truc sur l'ordi de mon papa :affraid: :affraid: :casse:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuuu... Et le mal donné n'est pas finit   :rose: Parce que ça marche pas non plus....
> Vais devoir installer un truc et l'effacer tout de suite aprés.... Sans que mon popa le voit...
> Mais bon la il est pas loin, je ferais ça plus tard
> 
> Nouveau petit defi: Installer un truc sur l'ordi de mon papa :affraid: :affraid: :casse:



Spyro, je crois que tu devrais lui écrire, ça devient compliqué un poil, là. En tout cas, moi, je me suis bien marré en l'écoutant !


----------



## teo (5 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'avais oublié.
> 
> C'est bon je valide officiellement le défi de teo.  Il nous l'a fait à Valence  Je crois pas qu'il y ai eut des photos, mais il y avait des témoins!!! Et il y arrive pour de vrai :affraid:
> Bravo teo



Merci pour la validation officielle, j'avais oublié moi aussi !

Spyro fait effectivement _Mieux_ de manière excellente ! Je n'aurai jamais pu faire _Mieux_ comme lui d'ailleurs !


----------



## NED (6 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Un nouveau défi :love:
> 
> J'ai appris à faire ça en colo
> 
> ...



BRAVO !!
Clap Clap !!!
Spécial toast pour Nexka !!!
 

(heu a propos d'origami, si qu'elqu'un arrive a me trouver le pliage de la licorne qu'on peut voir dans Blade Runner, ca m'interresse...Point Disco à la clef!!! )


----------



## Nexka (10 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon Spyro, j'ai une surprise pour toi :love: Laisse moi 2-3 jours




Bon alors 5-6 semaines plus tard   :rateau: 


Voilà ta surprise Spyro :love: C'est toi quand tu seras un dragon adulte :love:


----------



## Spyro (10 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ta surprise Spyro :love: C'est toi quand tu seras un dragon adulte :love:



Oooooooh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_Je trouve pas les mots, je suis tout ému  :rose:  :rose: _


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors 5-6 semaines plus tard   :rateau:
> 
> 
> Voilà ta surprise Spyro :love: C'est toi quand tu seras un dragon adulte :love:



Ouaaaah ! La fée est douée pour les origami !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors 5-6 semaines plus tard   :rateau:
> 
> 
> Voilà ta surprise Spyro :love: C'est toi quand tu seras un dragon adulte :love:




superbe ma petite fée noire !!!    

et dire que j'ai meme pas reussi le simple avion du lien que tu m'as donnée


----------



## NED (12 Septembre 2005)

A quand le visage de Tatav en Origami?


----------



## dool (12 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> A quand le visage de Tatav en Origami?



Quand tu te sera occupé de mes fesses !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu te sera occupé de mes fesses !




elle ont quoi  tes fesses  ?


----------



## NED (12 Septembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu te sera occupé de mes fesses !


Quand tu veux où tu veux ma belle...
J'ai hate...
 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (12 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu veux où tu veux ma belle...
> J'ai hate...
> :love:  :love:  :love:



C'est un défi?? 

Parce que si oui, les photos preuves à l'appui sont obligatoires


----------



## dool (12 Septembre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> C'est un défi??
> 
> Parce que si oui, les photos preuves à l'appui sont obligatoires



J'aurai mieux fait de fermer ma bouche encore une fois !!!  :rose: 

Mes fesses elles attendent d'être relookées par NED Ma chère principessa !  Mais heu il a deja plein de vitrine a faire le pauvre...trop fatigué ! ... Et moi j'suis infirme, j't'ai pas dit NED ??!! J'peux pas me déplacer    

Enfin le défi, il attendra je crois  (il attendra que je perde tous ce gras disgracieux qui s'attaquent à mon popotin !!  :rose: )

...

et euh sinon...on parlait de quoi ici !??!  :love:


----------



## NED (12 Septembre 2005)

pour expliquer aux gens :
c'est un truc comme ça que Dool elle voudrait :




Mais moi je prèfere lui faire tout le popotin, et le dos , et, et....  

Tu m'en voudra pas Dooly d'avoir révélé notre secret, mais elles vont toutes être jalouses quand tu l'aura fait


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> pour expliquer aux gens :
> c'est un truc comme ça que Dool elle voudrait :




et juste les fesses (moi,  a la rigueur , du dessin je m'en passe :rose: ) on peux avoir ?   

oui , oui, tout bien rond , lisse et sans bourrelets disgracieux


----------



## NED (12 Septembre 2005)

Avis aux Macgéènnes !
Donnez vos fesses, Donnez vos fesses !!!
Des rondes, des fines, des grosses, des charnues, des plates, des epaisses......
Je prends tout.
Plus y'a dl'a surface, plus y'a du plaisir.
Les hommes préfèrent les grosses ont l'a toujours dit....


----------



## Nexka (12 Septembre 2005)

Bon!!!  Vous arrétez de parler de fesses sur mon thread oui  :hein:  :mouais: 

Ici c'est pour faire des défis!!!  Alors à part si vous savez faire des choses extraordinaires avec votre popotin  :love: .... OUSTE!!!!


----------



## toys (13 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> pour expliquer aux gens :
> c'est un truc comme ça que Dool elle voudrait :


je suis pas très doué en dessin mais je veux bien essayer.


----------



## NED (13 Septembre 2005)

Ayé j'ai fait un défi...
J'ai mon étoile jaune....hihi...
 :love:


----------



## toys (13 Septembre 2005)

encore 2600 et je passe a deux


----------

